# Corys and dwarf shrimp?



## FistSlaminElite (Sep 2, 2015)

Well I really really want a breeding colony of shrimp...could they successfully breed in a tank with nothing but them, BN plecos and Cory cats? Would the shrimplets be eaten by my cories?


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I highly doubt corys will bother the shrimp any. They are pretty mellow fish.


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Cory's do eat meat. So they could eat your shrimp. Shrimp taste GOOD!

That said, I agree, you should have success with cory's and shrimp. Another fish idea is the otocinclus.

Recommendations:
If possible establish the shrimp colony before adding any fish/more fish.
Get Java moss like plant, something the shrimp can swim/crawl into, but the fish can not. 

Adult shrimp 3/4-1" ya won't have to worry about as much.


----------



## FistSlaminElite (Sep 2, 2015)

Well the tank already has the corys... It has a ton of plants though


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Get the biggest shrimp of the type you want, you can find! 

Baby shrimp are smaller than a pin head. 

If push comes to shove, the hardward store sells *egg crates*, in the light section (light disfuser), it's a plastic square mesh material, whos squares are big enough for shrimp to walk though, but small enough to keep fish out!  Like a shrimp safe house if you will. 

Just suggestions. I've not done the above before. I currently have a 20g with mollies/cory's and shrimp. The shrimp are doing well enough that I find 10-20 every couple of weeks to move to my shrimp only tank. The shrimp were there first though, and i've a soft ball size or bigger clump of java moss.

Good Luck! Shrimp are awesome!! I like'em so much, I made a shrimp only tank!!


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

As long as the tank is moderately planted and has topigraphical features there will not be a problem. You will lose some young shrimp but the adults will keep he numbers on the rise.


----------

